# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  7 usos de la cáscara de huevo en la agricultura, huerto o jardín

## Bruno Cillóniz

84ad7b98-huevospf.jpg  Foto: portalfruticola.com    
Casi todos los residuos de nuestra cocina y huerta tienen una segunda utilidad y uso, parece mentira que donde muchos ven basura nosotros podemos llegar a ver un aporte extra de nutrientes o simplemente un acolchado que nos ayudara a dar estructura a nuestro suelo, ya se ha visto cómo se puede reutilizar los posos del café en el huerto o las cascaras de plátano e incluso las pieles de las papas así como el resto de desechos orgánicos para hacer humus de lombriz, hoy se hablará de 7 usos que podemos darle a nuestras cáscaras de huevo.  
La cáscara de huevo está compuesta en un 98% de carbonato de calcio, que es un nutriente mineral muy importante para las plantas que interviene en el desarrollo celular de las plantas, además algunas como los tomates, pimientos y berenjenas son susceptibles a la pudrición apical, que es causada por la deficiencia de calcio. Aparte también contienen en menor medida magnesio , fósforo y potasio. Como las cáscaras de huevos pueden ser un foco de bacterias importante es ideal que las pongamos a hervir unos 10 minutos al fuego, por eso la cáscara de huevo duro es perfecto para esto. Ahora vamos a ver 7 usos de éstas en el huerto.  
Aunque en el video se explica uno a uno los usos de la cáscara de huevo, enumeramos aquí la lista para qué los podemos utilizar: 
1.- Combatir plagas como babosas y caracoles (10 remedios para combatir caracoles y babosas)
2.- Fertilizante rico en calcio
3.- Aporte extra Humus o compost
4.- Té de cáscara de huevo (preparar fertilizante infusión de cáscara de huevo)
5.- Mejorar el pH reduciendo la acidez del suelo
6.- Aporte de calcio a las gallinas o aves
7.- Semilleros cáscara de huevo biodegradables 
Hay que señalar que estas soluciones caseras no tienen tanta concentración de nutrientes como si empleamos un abono o fertilizante químico o comprado. Tampoco conviene abusar de abonos o fertilizantes ya que un exceso de nutrientes también puede perjudicar a la planta. En concreto, un exceso de calcio en la tierra puede hacer que la planta tenga problemas para asimilar otros nutrientes.     *Fuente: portalfruticola.com|lahuertinadetoni.es* Temas similares: REMATO TIJERAS DE PODA DE FRUTALES, JARDIN  MARCA TRUPER Gases industriales: Sus diferentes usos en la empresa Artículo: Minagri instala primer Jardín Clonal de Cacao en el Vraem Usos Industriales del Arroz Partido usos del TRILON B (BASF)

----------

